# Man killed in logging accident in Stoddard N.H.



## NHlocal (Feb 5, 2013)

Stoddard man killed in logging accident | Local News - WMUR Home

Another life lost cutting trees, very sad. Not much information, didn't know him. My deepest condolences go out to all his family and all who knew him. Another reminder(for me)how dangerous this work can be. Please, take a second look, a little more time, a third look, whatever it takes. I know my wife and son want me to come home every time. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cfield (Feb 7, 2013)

Didnt know him personally but I talked with him about 3 wks ago at the store after I saw he had a 562xp in the back, we chatted for a few mins about the saw, nice guy, really hits close to home,RIP Shannon.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Feb 7, 2013)

There but for the grace of God...

Even cutting into a firewood pile can be dangerous if the logs shift. 

We cut up these big pine logs as part of a removal; I made the big log on top shift after I cut most of the bottom log into rounds by kicking the bottom log, causing it to roll and the top log slam to the ground. I made sure to only have my bar under the top log while cutting before that, but when the bottom log rolled, it would have flattened someone standing next to it, at least breaking a leg. The two logs were each about 15 ft. long and 3 ft, in diameter.

View attachment 277978


----------



## saw dog (Feb 8, 2013)

May God be with the family and loved ones thru this time of trouble and heartache and give them the strength to move forward.
God Bless them all.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 8, 2013)

More info:

Tree falls, kills Stoddard man | New Hampshire NEWS07

Stoddard, New Hampshire grieves accidental death of firefighter | North - WCVB Home


----------



## Undy (Feb 9, 2013)

Big Daddy's first link mentions that they had notched the tree, and then delayed dropping it while they cleaned up branches. (At least if I read it right.)

Strangely enough, this is very similar to what happened the one time a tree chased me down.

We'd arrived at a site, with only 2 trees left to fell, both large oaks on a gentle slope and both leaning downhill slightly. As I was the first one there for the day, I figured I'd prep them so I could drop them immediately when the others arrived. I notched both trees. But when my buddies got there, they decided we should drop one tree and clean it up before we dropped the 2nd tree. So we did.

But when I dropped the 2nd tree an hour or so later, it split and kicked back uphill about 6' and sideways another 8'. I ran like I've never run before. So hard that my feet hurt for weeks!! The thing missed me by a mere foot or so.

It is now my belief that by notching the second tree and leaving it up for the hour or so in the wind, I allowed the stress to break the tree somewhat. Mine didn't go down by itself, but that may have just been luck.

I lost a school classmate to a tree that split, many years back. (RIP Brian B.) 

I no longer pre-notch a tree. I notch them and drop them _immediately_.

I also chain around the trunk of any large tree to try and prevent the splitting.

That all said, my heart goes out to Shannon's family and friends. Hopefully this forum section saves somebody's life someday. 

As the Vulcan said: Live long and prosper.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Feb 9, 2013)

Hopefully some climbers I know might hear about this and notch a top or big chunk after they tie their lifeline below the cut. I have watched more than one guy do it after the face cut, because they feel more comfortable tied that way. Not me - I always have to flip lines around the trunk when I make the face cut, one just below and one around 2 ft,. below that.


----------

